# Agility Trainers at WMD in Wyoming, MI



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello all!

I'm looking at taking an agility course sometime this year, and was wondering if any of you have experience with any of the agility trainers currently teaching out of The Well-Mannered Dog Center in Wyoming, MI. (or even if you've heard things through word of mouth)

Here are the current trainers they have listed:
Andrea Boucher
Kim Langley
Pat Parker
Mel Pellerito

I'd love to get any feedback you have, thanks!


----------

